# Rules ?



## thc123 (Aug 17, 2017)

I have been looking around and have not found a list of rules and regulations (I did find a little bit of information under "About the forum"). I have also not found anything on how or if you ranking gets changed (mine says newbie).

I am probably just not looking in the right place. 

Thanks,

THC123


----------



## ososmokeshack (Aug 17, 2017)

The title next to your avatar is set by post count. As your post count rises, your title changes. It's not something you can change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 17, 2017)

Titles change based upon your total post count.  Don't know that I've ever seen a breakdown of the posts required to move up the title list. It happens automatically.   

OTBS membership (Order of the Thin Blue Smoke) is based upon the quality of your posts, plus support and encouragement to other members.  The Forum controls membership into the OTBS based upon your participation in the community.

Thanks for asking!

Ray


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 17, 2017)

Here you go...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/57838/the-rules-smf-guidelines


----------



## thc123 (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you !!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks JJ!!!  Hate to admit it but I have never seen this post by Jeff and had no idea what the forum rules are.

These rules seem pretty basic and fair, with common sense and good manners being the main basis.  I can't find fault with any of them.

Jeff's post on Forum Rules should be prominently placed as a Sticky so all forum members, new and old, can read it.

Gary


----------

